# vivo v3 Root



## varunmewada (Jun 26, 2016)

I wanted to root vivo v3, tried to root with kingroot and a dt pc apps for root but it fails ,, an i wanted to unlock its bootloader also and install recovery and flash cm13 or something bcouse this rom is sucks, can plz someone helpme to unlock bootloader and install recovery 

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 26, 2016)

Its soc is SD 616 octacore and 450 adreno plz help 

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hollow6 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hello , pls See this Link for Rooting your Vivo V3 with/without PC ;
http://reviewroots.com/root-vivo-V3-with-or-without-pc

You should've tried Framaroot app too ...
Let me know if this helped


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 26, 2016)

No its not working

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 26, 2016)

Framaroot

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 26, 2016)

Iroot also not working shows root failed

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hollow6 (Jun 26, 2016)

Try With PC


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 27, 2016)

I tried iroot for pc also but not working

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 27, 2016)

Is no one using vivo v3 

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 27, 2016)

And why xda is not making this root and rom making 

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 27, 2016)

Or guide me how to port roms for sd 616 chipset ill port and learn how to

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hollow6 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'll sure let you know a Sure way method ...


----------



## biggalaxy (Aug 21, 2016)

I managed to root this device partially...


----------



## srivineeth (Sep 23, 2016)

bro better try mi toolkit it really helps


----------



## hari007 (Oct 5, 2016)

our mobile processor is same as lrnovo vibe k5 plus so can now any body port it to our mobiles


Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 AM ----------

only processor and gpu are same but internal storage and ram and no finger print sensor 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## liamcrayden (Nov 13, 2016)

Experimental rooting method for Vivo V3 max now available: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/howto-guide-rooting-vivo-v3-max-t3499197


----------



## 7557660484 (Nov 13, 2016)

i rooted my vivo v3 successfully with the help of king root and  want custom recovery file for my vivo v3.. please help me


----------



## liamcrayden (Nov 14, 2016)

7557660484 said:


> i rooted my vivo v3 successfully with the help of king root and  want custom recovery file for my vivo v3.. please help me

Click to collapse



Good afternoon

I have made an *experimental* TWRP recovery for Vivo V3 here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...imental-vivo-v3-max-custom-recovery-t3499983/

It should work fine, please test.


----------



## RizkyMuans (Nov 20, 2016)

*Root Vivo V3*

Hi.. I succes to root Vivo V3 using my poot.apk + ministro II + kingroot 4.0
I have upload the result in my facebook account.
Add me: Rizky Pardomuan Silitonga


----------



## hari007 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey any body ported cm 13 for vivo V3 please reply


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 26, 2016)

I wanted to root vivo v3, tried to root with kingroot and a dt pc apps for root but it fails ,, an i wanted to unlock its bootloader also and install recovery and flash cm13 or something bcouse this rom is sucks, can plz someone helpme to unlock bootloader and install recovery 

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## RizkyMuans (Nov 29, 2016)

Are u vivo v3 rooted bro?


----------



## hari007 (Nov 29, 2016)

No but if development is successfull then i could root my devixes


----------



## dragonashock (Dec 1, 2016)

Can anyone please provide detailed steps to root Vivo V3.


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 2, 2016)

dragonashock said:


> Can anyone please provide detailed steps to root Vivo V3.

Click to collapse




vapourr said:


> Please help me developers, i want to root vivo v3 os android 5.1.1
> plz send me like bro

Click to collapse



First, u must on 1.8.20 or 1.11.6 version of ur vivo.
Instal poot debug v1.0.apk, launch.. n u app will take u to playstore n instal Ministro II libraries.
when its complete, just leave poot or ministro cuz it has enough, then download kingroot v4.1 app, DONT USE KINGROOT ON OTHERS VERSION..!!
instal n launch to deploy root, wait for few times n u will get kingroot succed to rooted ur device, (in some case kingroot will make ur device reboot, but its normal, just reopen kingroot n continue proccess)
When its complete, u must install latest version of kingroot to (replace old kingroot) to make it more powerfull, cuz old kingroot can't use in few apps.

This methode succed to root my vivo v3 n my brothers Varun mewada, xda member from india

Video:


----------



## dragonashock (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi, 
I do really wanted to say I'm so happy but unfortunately my vivo was upgraded to 1.12 version.

Is there any way to downgrade the os or any updated version of poot apk could work? Also current poot debug 3 apk version gives "A demon materialized. Error 18" is displayed. So luck. Can you please help me here.


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 3, 2016)

dragonashock said:


> Hi,
> I do really wanted to say I'm so happy but unfortunately my vivo was upgraded to 1.12 version.
> 
> Is there any way to downgrade the os or any updated version of poot apk could work? Also current poot debug 3 apk version gives "A demon materialized. Error 18" is displayed. So luck. Can you please help me here.

Click to collapse



To downgrade u need to flash it manually with adb or others flashtool, u can ask varun mewada on this forum or facebook to guide u for flashing, cuz he also have same trouble with u n he has fix it with downgrade he's vivo v3 to older version to 1.8.20.
Sorry for that.. I cant to guide u cuz i not try it yet.
But, i will try it now n then try to help u my friend.
i wont to upgrade from 1.8.20 to latest n how to make root acces still working....


----------



## dragonashock (Dec 3, 2016)

*Thanks man.*



RizkyMuans said:


> To downgrade u need to flash it manually with adb or others flashtool, u can ask varun mewada on this forum or facebook to guide u for flashing, cuz he also have same trouble with u n he has fix it with downgrade he's vivo v3 to older version to 1.8.20.
> Sorry for that.. I cant to guide u cuz i not try it yet.
> But, i will try it now n then try to help u my friend.
> i wont to upgrade from 1.8.20 to latest n how to make root acces still working....

Click to collapse



I really appreciate your help. Please share me varun im id or fb name.


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 3, 2016)

dragonashock said:


> I really appreciate your help. Please share me varun im id or fb name.

Click to collapse



Fb: Varun Mewada
Fb me: Rizky Pardomuan Silitonga


----------



## dragonashock (Dec 3, 2016)

*Name not visible in FB*



RizkyMuans said:


> Fb: Varun Mewada
> Fb me: Rizky Pardomuan Silitonga

Click to collapse



Hi,

Name is not visible in FB. Is there any blog or youtube video where i can access the information to downgrade the OS.

Thanks,
Ashok V.


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 4, 2016)

dragonashock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Name is not visible in FB. Is there any blog or youtube video where i can access the information to downgrade the OS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tyoe me ur fb name, i will take u to varun..


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 4, 2016)

dragonashock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Name is not visible in FB. Is there any blog or youtube video where i can access the information to downgrade the OS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just download official firware n flash zip file using stock recovery..


----------



## dragonashock (Dec 5, 2016)

*Thanks man but....*



RizkyMuans said:


> Just download official firware n flash zip file using stock recovery..

Click to collapse



Hi Man,

Will it work ? I mean i'm on 1.12. If i flash 1.8 or 1.11 firmware using stock recovery, will it work ?. Never heard this way.


----------



## liamcrayden (Dec 5, 2016)

dragonashock said:


> Hi Man,
> 
> Will it work ? I mean i'm on 1.12. If i flash 1.8 or 1.11 firmware using stock recovery, will it work ?. Never heard this way.

Click to collapse



I would say no, because the stock firmware ZIP files are only normally patches to upgrade from the previous version.


----------



## prabaecepct (Dec 6, 2016)

RizkyMuans said:


> First, u must on 1.8.20 or 1.11.6 version of ur vivo.
> Instal poot debug v1.0.apk, launch.. n u app will take u to playstore n instal Ministro II libraries.
> when its complete, just leave poot or ministro cuz it has enough, then download kingroot v4.1 app, DONT USE KINGROOT ON OTHERS VERSION..!!
> instal n launch to deploy root, wait for few times n u will get kingroot succed to rooted ur device, (in some case kingroot will make ur device reboot, but its normal, just reopen kingroot n continue proccess)
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro upload the apks


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 7, 2016)

prabaecepct said:


> Bro upload the apks

Click to collapse



It works.. varun has using the method..

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




RizkyMuans said:


> It works.. varun has using the method..

Click to collapse



Where i can to upload the apks?, my blog can't opened..


----------



## prabaecepct (Dec 7, 2016)

Thankyou bro but system update failed


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 11, 2016)

prabaecepct said:


> Thankyou bro but system update failed

Click to collapse



Ok.. take ur phone to service and downgrade to 1.8.20
Cuz i have to try but get same result bro, i cant upgrade to latest on 1.12.xx.


----------



## Chandielz (Dec 12, 2016)

RizkyMuans said:


> First, u must on 1.8.20 or 1.11.6 version of ur vivo.
> Instal poot debug v1.0.apk, launch.. n u app will take u to playstore n instal Ministro II libraries.
> when its complete, just leave poot or ministro cuz it has enough, then download kingroot v4.1 app, DONT USE KINGROOT ON OTHERS VERSION..!!
> instal n launch to deploy root, wait for few times n u will get kingroot succed to rooted ur device, (in some case kingroot will make ur device reboot, but its normal, just reopen kingroot n continue proccess)
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks dude its work on my VIVO V3 phone hahaha
maybe i will share the tutor

1.     First of all check the current version of your vivo phone modal, Going to the settings and system update The version must be the 1.8.20, If you are anthoer version meanins you need to downgrade PD1524F_EX_A_1.8.20
2. Open your stock file manager open the file i will ask update then press update now the device will reboot and install package, dont forget backup your data use vivo mobile assist
3. after your version is 1.8.20, download this tool, Poot V.1 , Kingroot v. 4.1 , Kingroot V.5
4. after that, In poot apk press install  Ministro II libraries, " Press here to poot " 4 times and then press " Built-in root check "
5. Install Kingroot v.4.1  (in some case kingroot will make ur device reboot, but its normal, just reopen kingroot n continue proccess)
6. after succsess install kingroot V.5

good luck


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 12, 2016)

Chandielz said:


> thanks dude its work on my VIVO V3 phone hahaha
> maybe i will share the tutor
> 
> 1. First of all check the current version of your vivo phone modal, Going to the settings and system update The version must be the 1.8.20, If you are anthoer version meanins you need to downgrade PD1524F_EX_A_1.8.20
> ...

Click to collapse



Congrats dude.. n thanks to detailed the procces here n to others user to, i cant do it cuz my english is completly bad u know ?


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 12, 2016)

RizkyMuans said:


> Congrats dude.. n thanks to detailed the procces here n to others user to, i cant do it cuz my english is completly bad u know ?

Click to collapse



And its done..!! Guys.. I have succed to replace kinguser with superSU with my own method ?
Do u want it??, tel me then i will tell u dude ?


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 26, 2016)

I wanted to root vivo v3, tried to root with kingroot and a dt pc apps for root but it fails ,, an i wanted to unlock its bootloader also and install recovery and flash cm13 or something bcouse this rom is sucks, can plz someone helpme to unlock bootloader and install recovery 

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## prabaecepct (Dec 15, 2016)

RizkyMuans said:


> And its done..!! Guys.. I have succed to replace kinguser with superSU with my own method ?
> Do u want it??, tel me then i will tell u dude ?

Click to collapse



Plz tell me steps sorry for bad English


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 15, 2016)

prabaecepct said:


> Plz tell me steps sorry for bad English

Click to collapse



Ok.. do u know replace kinguser with superSU with terminal emulator and zip file (contains sh script file) ??
U can use the method, but with one more step (manipulated the script).
Actually, that methode is 100% working, but on vivo v3 it will work with one more simple step.
The sh script will delete kinguser.apk on system/app/kinguser.apk, but on vivo v3 system/app/kinguser.apk is not found, cuz on vivo v3 is used  FOLDER for every app/apk u installed, (Ex: system/app/kinguser/kinguser.apk)
So, u just need to copy kinguser.apk on system/app/kinguser/kinguser.apk n place to system/app (not in folder inside, just in head of path) n set permission to rw-r--r- (octal 0644), it will make sh script working.
Then, run the sh script on terminal, n its done!! 
Wait the procces n u will get superSU show up, n when superSU installed u will able to update binary on normal mode to, (wifi or data must active, cuz superSU need it to download n install binary).

If u need video tell me, i will make for u ?

Dont worry if u get some error in terminal window, its still work n continue the procces.

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------




RizkyMuans said:


> Ok.. do u know replace kinguser with superSU with terminal emulator and zip file (contains sh script file) ??
> U can use the method, but with one more step (manipulated the script).
> Actually, that methode is 100% working, but on vivo v3 it will work with one more simple step.
> The sh script will delete kinguser.apk on system/app/kinguser.apk, but on vivo v3 system/app/kinguser.apk is not found, cuz on vivo v3 is used FOLDER for every app/apk u installed, (Ex: system/app/kinguser/kinguser.apk)
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont install Flashfire after u get superSU installed, cuz it not compatible with vivo v3, Flashfire just give u a blank screen forever..
Flashfire cant complete the flash cuz vivo v3 not integrated wake_lock n wake_unlock file n make flashfire cant keeping procces when screen going to blank, cuz when screen on blank mode, screen n cpu is off (not working).
I have few days to try solve the case, but not already fix that.


----------



## Chandielz (Dec 15, 2016)

RizkyMuans said:


> And its done..!! Guys.. I have succed to replace kinguser with superSU with my own method
> Do u want it??, tel me then i will tell u dude

Click to collapse



Can you share it? Btw indo?


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 15, 2016)

Chandielz said:


> Can you share it? Btw indo?

Click to collapse



Yes, im indo (medan,sumatera utara)

Udh di share gan, tuh di atas tread na.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




RizkyMuans said:


> Yes, im indo (medan,sumatera utara)
> 
> Udh di share gan, tuh di atas tread na.

Click to collapse



Maaf gan, line gda.. tkut ma istri lw ngamuk gk ktulungan ?
Agan mau yg indo tread na gtu y?

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------




RizkyMuans said:


> Yes, im indo (medan,sumatera utara)
> 
> Udh di share gan, tuh di atas tread na.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fb: Rizky Pardomuan Silitonga


----------



## Chandielz (Dec 15, 2016)

RizkyMuans said:


> Yes, im indo (medan,sumatera utara)
> 
> Udh di share gan, tuh di atas tread na.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Gk nemu fbnya gan, minta id fbnya aja dongss


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 15, 2016)

Chandielz said:


> Gk nemu fbnya gan, minta id fbnya aja dongss

Click to collapse



Fb ente za gan..

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




RizkyMuans said:


> Fb ente za gan..

Click to collapse



Sorry.. Fb: Rizky Muans Silitonga


----------



## akaddy (Dec 16, 2016)

*sh script*

Hi, do you per chance have a link for this sh script to replace kingroot with super su?
thanks!
a.



RizkyMuans said:


> Ok.. do u know replace kinguser with superSU with terminal emulator and zip file (contains sh script file) ??
> U can use the method, but with one more step (manipulated the script).
> Actually, that methode is 100% working, but on vivo v3 it will work with one more simple step.
> The sh script will delete kinguser.apk on system/app/kinguser.apk, but on vivo v3 system/app/kinguser.apk is not found, cuz on vivo v3 is used  FOLDER for every app/apk u installed, (Ex: system/app/kinguser/kinguser.apk)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 16, 2016)

akaddy said:


> Hi, do you per chance have a link for this sh script to replace kingroot with super su?
> thanks!
> a.

Click to collapse


http://www.mediafire.com/?mxzbt42xypvn2ts

Download the zip file and extract mrw folder to internalsd.
Instal terminal n type this command
su (enter)
sh /sdcard/mrw/root.sh (enter)
terminal will run the script with some error, but just ignore it n u will get superSU show up n install binary (network needed)
Note: choose normal install mode on superSU (not twrp or cwm)

Note: This methode not working on vivo v3 before u copy kinguser.apk from system/app/kinguser/kinguser.apk to system/app/kinguser.apk (copy to head of path, not in folder inside)
then, set permission to rw-r--r--

When superSU installed, u must turn off/uncheck mount namespace separation on setting (if not, u will not able to set permission on root exploler to rw/ro
Note: I recomended to replace superSU to pro version, cuz when u succes on first methode (using terminal n sh script) u will get the free version.


----------



## prabaecepct (Dec 16, 2016)

RizkyMuans said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?mxzbt42xypvn2ts
> 
> Download the zip file and extract mrw folder to internalsd.
> Instal terminal n type this command
> ...

Click to collapse



Hai Bro I modified script for vivo v3 

Execute command as per post and then go play store instal the superuser app and follow instructions


----------



## prabaecepct (Dec 16, 2016)

Any body port twrp recovery our device I will upload Stock recovery https://docs.google.com/uc?export=download&confirm=2Gic&id=0B-Tl2AxV63-aOFNYTGZvMXQzQ3c


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 16, 2016)

prabaecepct said:


> Any body port twrp recovery our device I will upload Stock recovery https://docs.google.com/uc?export=download&confirm=2Gic&id=0B-Tl2AxV63-aOFNYTGZvMXQzQ3c

Click to collapse



Its a same way dude, but u mod the script, n im just manipulated that ?


----------



## akaddy (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi!  First of all thanks for your quick reply.  Tried your script but unfortunately cant get it to work. I tjink its a problem with making system rw. IN ES FILE EXPLORER it says its writable but it doesn't seem it is. Copying kinguser app to system/app/ worked. 
Thanks for your help! 

Heres the terminal output:

```
[email protected]:/ $ su
[email protected]:/ # sh /mrw/root.sh
: not foundh[2]:
---------------------------------------
---------- Made By : Mr.W0lf ----------
---- Thanks @Chainfire for SuperSU ----
---------------------------------------
: not foundh[7]:
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
Failure [DELETE_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]
Failure [DELETE_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]
rm: /system/app/kinguser/Kinguser.apk: No such file or directory
rm: /system/app/Kinguser: No such file or directory
Failure [DELETE_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]
: No such file or directoryu.sud
: No such file or directory
/mrw/root.sh[22]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
/mrw/root.sh[23]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directoryupolicy
: No such file or directory
/mrw/root.sh[28]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
/mrw/root.sh[29]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
/mrw/root.sh[42]: daemonsu: not found
/mrw/root.sh[43]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directory.RushRoot
: No such file or directoryroot.RushRoot
/mrw/root.sh[46]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directory.kinguser
: No such file or directoryroot.kinguser
/mrw/root.sh[49]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directory.master
/mrw/root.sh[51]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directorysr/.ku
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory.sh
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory
/mrw/root.sh[58]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
/mrw/root.sh[59]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directoryexe
: No such file or directory
/mrw/root.sh[62]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
/mrw/root.sh[63]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directorystall-recovery.sh
: No such file or directoryovery.sh
: No such file or directorystall-recovery.sh-ku.bak
: No such file or directoryovery.sh-ku.bak
/mrw/root.sh[68]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
        pkg: /sdcard/mrw/superuser.apk
Failure [INSTALL_PARSE_FAILED_BAD_MANIFEST]
: No such file or directoryu/isu
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directorystall-recovery.sh
: No such file or directoryovery.sh
: No such file or directorystall_recovery.sh
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory
/mrw/root.sh[79]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
Error type 3
Error: Activity class {eu.chainfire.supersu/eu.chainfire.supersu.MainActivity} does not exist.
'mrw/root.sh[81]: sleep: syntax error: Invalid argument '2
1|[email protected]:/ # sh /mrw/root.sh
: not foundh[2]:
---------------------------------------
---------- Made By : Mr.W0lf ----------
---- Thanks @Chainfire for SuperSU ----
---------------------------------------
: not foundh[7]:
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory
Failure [DELETE_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]
Failure [DELETE_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]
rm: /system/app/Kinguser: No such file or directory
Failure [DELETE_FAILED_INTERNAL_ERROR]
: No such file or directoryu.sud
: No such file or directory
/mrw/root.sh[22]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
/mrw/root.sh[23]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directoryupolicy
: No such file or directory
/mrw/root.sh[28]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
/mrw/root.sh[29]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
/mrw/root.sh[42]: daemonsu: not found
/mrw/root.sh[43]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directory.RushRoot
: No such file or directoryroot.RushRoot
/mrw/root.sh[46]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directory.kinguser
: No such file or directoryroot.kinguser
/mrw/root.sh[49]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directory.master
/mrw/root.sh[51]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directorysr/.ku
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory.sh
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory
/mrw/root.sh[58]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
/mrw/root.sh[59]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directoryexe
: No such file or directory
/mrw/root.sh[62]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
/mrw/root.sh[63]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
: No such file or directorystall-recovery.sh
: No such file or directoryovery.sh
: No such file or directorystall-recovery.sh-ku.bak
: No such file or directoryovery.sh-ku.bak
/mrw/root.sh[68]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
        pkg: /sdcard/mrw/superuser.apk
Failure [INSTALL_PARSE_FAILED_BAD_MANIFEST]
: No such file or directoryu/isu
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directorystall-recovery.sh
: No such file or directoryovery.sh
: No such file or directorystall_recovery.sh
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory
: No such file or directory
/mrw/root.sh[79]: 2>&$'1\r' : illegal file descriptor name
Error type 3
Error: Activity class {eu.chainfire.supersu/eu.chainfire.supersu.MainActivity} does not exist.
'mrw/root.sh[81]: sleep: syntax error: Invalid argument '2
```


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 17, 2016)

akaddy said:


> Hi! First of all thanks for your quick reply. Tried your script but unfortunately cant get it to work. I tjink its a problem with making system rw. IN ES FILE EXPLORER it says its writable but it doesn't seem it is. Copying kinguser app to system/app/ worked.
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Heres the terminal output:

Click to collapse



U r wellcome akaddy to use my methode, if u get custom recovery tell me ok cuz i still need it, flashfire still not working ?

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------




RizkyMuans said:


> Its a same way dude, but u mod the script, n im just manipulated that ?

Click to collapse



Btw, do u have recovery, can u share it to me??, i need it.


----------



## prabaecepct (Dec 17, 2016)

RizkyMuans said:


> U r wellcome akaddy to use my methode, if u get custom recovery tell me ok cuz i still need it, flashfire still not working ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro make cwm or twrb using stock recovery


----------



## akaddy (Dec 17, 2016)

RizkyMuans said:


> U r wellcome akaddy to use my methode, if u get custom recovery tell me ok cuz i still need it, flashfire still not working
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will do. At the moment im trying to get superuser to replace kingroot. Btw what model do you have? I bought my PD1510 in china. So the bootloader is locked, ADB is funky, the recovery is in mandarin and i cant recover with the international version or downgrade. I once rooted the phone, deleted the vivo appstore and other systemapps from the internal sd  and brought it into the vivo store in the hope that they unlock the bootloader to flash it. that didnt work but they left the files here on the phone. I dont really know they are so maybe someone can take a look at them: drive.google.com/drive/folde...nM?usp=sharing

Did you guys try this btw? forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/experimental-vivo-v3-max-custom-recovery-t3499983/


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 18, 2016)

akaddy said:


> Will do. At the moment im trying to get superuser to replace kingroot. Btw what model do you have? I bought my PD1510 in china. So the bootloader is locked, ADB is funky, the recovery is in mandarin and i cant recover with the international version or downgrade. I once rooted the phone, deleted the vivo appstore and other systemapps from the internal sd  and brought it into the vivo store in the hope that they unlock the bootloader to flash it. that didnt work but they left the files here on the phone. I dont really know they are so maybe someone can take a look at them: drive.google.com/drive/folde...nM?usp=sharing
> 
> Did you guys try this btw? forum.xda-developers.com/android/software-hacking/experimental-vivo-v3-max-custom-recovery-t3499983/

Click to collapse



So.. u not yet get superSU on your vivo??
I got it, start from rooting, replace kinguser n now i have xposed installed. 

Sorry for my bad english..

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------

Im not sure what the model, i just brough this phone n dont know about the version, but also get locked bootloader (normal), about recovery i get in english language.
i think, u can replace it with flash the recovery from other rom version.
If u wont i have it n can give it to u.

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## akaddy (Dec 19, 2016)

RizkyMuans said:


> So.. u not yet get superSU on your vivo??
> I got it, start from rooting, replace kinguser n now i have xposed installed.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english..
> ...

Click to collapse



yes please that would help maybe. Somehow it wont allow to flash recovery despite root.


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 19, 2016)

In my vivo, i can flash the stock rom 1.8.20 from stock recovery, u can try it n download rom on vivo official website (1,31 GB), u can flash the rom for upgrade or downgrade without error message.
Your will not lost ur data (internalsd,) after flash, they are still in there.

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## prabaecepct (Dec 19, 2016)

How to many of you unlocked bootloader in vivo v3


----------



## GenoXci (Dec 20, 2016)

So i managed to root my vivo v3 after 10-15 tries and same number of reboots but at least it was a success ... now my question is, is it safe to install busybox?


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 26, 2016)

I wanted to root vivo v3, tried to root with kingroot and a dt pc apps for root but it fails ,, an i wanted to unlock its bootloader also and install recovery and flash cm13 or something bcouse this rom is sucks, can plz someone helpme to unlock bootloader and install recovery 

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## prabaecepct (Dec 20, 2016)

Bro anybody have kernel porting developer


----------



## akaddy (Dec 20, 2016)

brought mine into a vivo shop yesterday after messing up the recovery partition :/


----------



## RizkyMuans (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi.. Xposed succes to installed n working..!!
but not 100% working ?
Only get battery bar changed by Gravitybox ?
Master or anybody can help me there??
Where's wrong??, how to solve it??

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## liamcrayden (Dec 20, 2016)

You can install busybox yes that is safe. Systemless root should be next on our to do list...


----------



## GenoXci (Dec 21, 2016)

I tried installing busybox but failed ..

BusyBox pro - stephen
failed

BusyBox for Android - jrummy
failed

i tried every possible location it suggested but all failed ... anybody help?


----------



## prabaecepct (Dec 22, 2016)

GenoXci said:


> I tried installing busybox but failed ..
> 
> BusyBox pro - stephen
> failed
> ...

Click to collapse



 Uninstall the poot apk again try


----------



## GenoXci (Dec 22, 2016)

prabaecepct said:


> Uninstall the poot apk again try

Click to collapse



Done uninstalling poot but still failed to install ..

what location am i supposed to install it? i already tried all in the list but still it is unsuccessful

Thanks for the help


----------



## prabaecepct (Dec 23, 2016)

GenoXci said:


> Done uninstalling poot but still failed to install ..
> 
> what location am i supposed to install it? i already tried all in the list but still it is unsuccessful
> 
> Thanks for the help

Click to collapse



Fress install rom after root then uninstall poot apk try


----------



## GenoXci (Dec 23, 2016)

prabaecepct said:


> Fress install rom after root then uninstall poot apk try

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot


----------



## prabaecepct (Dec 24, 2016)

Any body idea for system less root


----------



## VishaRfx (Jan 23, 2017)

*Pls help*

I have successfully rooted my vivo v3 with kingroot but how to unlock bootloader to flash custom recovery or custom rom?


----------



## anthonyello (Jan 31, 2017)

> 1.     First of all check the current version of your vivo phone modal, Going to the settings and system update The version must be the 1.8.20, If you are anthoer version meanins you need to downgrade PD1524F_EX_A_1.8.20
> 2. Open your stock file manager open the file i will ask update then press update now the device will reboot and install package, dont forget backup your data use vivo mobile assist

Click to collapse



Hi, after  i downgraded my Vivo V3 to 1.8.20. i've notice that there are some applications that "force closes" everytime i open my data connection and i can't identify which application is that. Can you anyone help me with this? Thanks in advance


----------



## dadogojek (Feb 13, 2017)

*Vivo V3 Lost 4g Signal After Root*

Vivo V3 Lost 4g Signal After Root .. Help Please


----------



## spark47 (Apr 17, 2017)

Anyone successfully rooted their device and at the same time can do OTA updates? I was able to get my v3 rooted using kingroot, i'm on ver 1.8.20 now.

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## liamcrayden (Apr 20, 2017)

spark47 said:


> Anyone successfully rooted their device and at the same time can do OTA updates? I was able to get my v3 rooted using kingroot, i'm on ver 1.8.20 now.

Click to collapse



You need magisk systemless root to keep OTA updates. When you modify the /system partition it breaks OTA. 

Look in these forums for Magisk + stateless rootand try those instructions


----------



## Kunal9120 (Apr 20, 2017)

Is there any root for Vivo V3 MaX, which is sure shot? Also,  if someone can post link for Marshmallow or Nought (Too much to ask for!!1  Custom ROM for the same device


----------



## spark47 (Apr 21, 2017)

liamcrayden said:


> You need magisk systemless root to keep OTA updates. When you modify the /system partition it breaks OTA.
> 
> Look in these forums for Magisk + stateless rootand try those instructions

Click to collapse



Thanks but my phone is already rooted. Also trying to replace kingroot with supersu but cant make it. Tried every possible way but still failed. ? how can i go back to original state? 

Btw, Can someone upload the stock /system/bin/debuggerd file? Thats the error says when trying to upgrade via OTA.

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------

Can anyone tell me how to go back to stock state? My phone is vivo v3 (non max). I have a feeling thqt i need to restore something however i dont have backups of the default images. Can someone please upload?

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## liamcrayden (Apr 21, 2017)

spark47 said:


> Thanks but my phone is already rooted. Also trying to replace kingroot with supersu but cant make it. Tried every possible way but still failed. ? how can i go back to original state?
> 
> Btw, Can someone upload the stock /system/bin/debuggerd file? Thats the error says when trying to upgrade via OTA.

Click to collapse



It is not he /system/bin/debuggerd file that you need, it just happens that the file in question falls on a block which fails verification. 

The OTA upgrade does a complete block check of the file system to ensure it is in the state it expects. It does this because rather than just add or remove files, it literally swaps out blocks for other blocks. So if the file system wasn't exactly as intended then it would break and then not be able to mount. You'd end up with a boot loop even if you managed to force the OTA through. 

What you need to do is return to a completely stock /system partition (non rooted) and then run the OTA upgrade.

After that if you want to keep root *and* OTA you will need to root the phone using Magisk and Systemless root rather than Kingroot. Magisk doesn't modify the /system partition so OTA keeps working. I don't even know if Magisk will work on non-max V3 though...


----------



## spark47 (Apr 22, 2017)

liamcrayden said:


> It is not he /system/bin/debuggerd file that you need, it just happens that the file in question falls on a block which fails verification.
> 
> The OTA upgrade does a complete block check of the file system to ensure it is in the state it expects. It does this because rather than just add or remove files, it literally swaps out blocks for other blocks. So if the file system wasn't exactly as intended then it would break and then not be able to mount. You'd end up with a boot loop even if you managed to force the OTA through.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. Any idea how can i return /system partition to stock? 

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## prabaecepct (Apr 22, 2017)

How to port magisk root


----------



## varunmewada (Jun 26, 2016)

I wanted to root vivo v3, tried to root with kingroot and a dt pc apps for root but it fails ,, an i wanted to unlock its bootloader also and install recovery and flash cm13 or something bcouse this rom is sucks, can plz someone helpme to unlock bootloader and install recovery 

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## liamcrayden (Apr 22, 2017)

spark47 said:


> Thanks for the response. Any idea how can i return /system partition to stock?

Click to collapse



Do you still have stock recovery? Power on the phone with POWER and VOLUME DOWN buttons and then select Recovery from the list. In stock recovery there is a SYSTEM REPAIR MODE option that wipes the phone completely and then puts the latest software back on. 

Back up your apps and files before you do it


----------



## spark47 (Apr 22, 2017)

liamcrayden said:


> Do you still have stock recovery? Power on the phone with POWER and VOLUME DOWN buttons and then select Recovery from the list. In stock recovery there is a SYSTEM REPAIR MODE option that wipes the phone completely and then puts the latest software back on.
> 
> Back up your apps and files before you do it

Click to collapse



You mean the firmware in zip file? I have done that already i have downloaded in from the vivo support site but still, the /system/bin/debuggerd error showing up. Fvck kingroot! 

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## liamcrayden (Apr 22, 2017)

spark47 said:


> You mean the firmware in zip file? I have done that already i have downloaded in from the vivo support site but still, the /system/bin/debuggerd error showing up. Fvck kingroot!

Click to collapse



I have the files you need, but they are too big to upload here. Will put them on Google Drive/Dropbox and PM you a link.


----------



## spark47 (Apr 30, 2017)

liamcrayden said:


> I have the files you need, but they are too big to upload here. Will put them on Google Drive/Dropbox and PM you a link.

Click to collapse



Hi, maybe you can help me restore my v3 to stock state. 

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## liamcrayden (May 1, 2017)

spark47 said:


> Hi, maybe you can help me restore my v3 to stock state.

Click to collapse



Hi, I have sent you files to restore V3 to fully stock. Run the manual commands if you don't want to lose your data


----------



## spark47 (May 1, 2017)

liamcrayden said:


> Hi, I have sent you files to restore V3 to fully stock. Run the manual commands if you don't want to lose your data

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. I have never tried to try  stuff you sent. Was able to brought it back by uninstall kingroot, then flash the 1.8.20 firmware. Then i downloaded the update from system update. The 1.12.18 version. After downloading, that i never hit the verify and install. Instead i went to the hidden folder where 1.12.18 is located and copy it to my sdcard. I went to recovery and flash that 1.12.18 zip. It went success! Btw, are you currently on root? What's the safest way to do it? Also, i'm aiming to have twrp as recovery however my bootloader is locked.

Sent from my vivo V3 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## danmalik93 (May 9, 2017)

Somebody please help me to root Vivo V3 5.1.1, 1.12.18 latest version
 I tried by downgrading to 1.8.xx
but it force close all the apps, So I upgraded to the latest version. Please anyone try to figure out how to root the latest version of Vivo V3.
   Thank you


----------



## poybash0918 (Sep 13, 2017)

*i'm a newbee and not so good on technical Instruction*



RizkyMuans said:


> When superSU installed, u must turn off/uncheck mount namespace separation on setting (if not, u will not able to set permission on root exploler to rw/ro
> Note: I recomended to replace superSU to pro version, cuz when u succes on first methode (using terminal n sh script) u will get the free version.

Click to collapse




Its really help for me to Root my vivo v3 if i can Watch a Full root tutorial, including Switching from kingroot to pro supersu. Sorry for inconvinience but i hope you can help me and others atleast. Super thank you in advance.


----------



## poybash0918 (Sep 13, 2017)

RizkyMuans said:


> Note: This methode not working on vivo v3 before u copy kinguser.apk from system/app/kinguser/kinguser.apk to system/app/kinguser.apk (copy to head of path, not in folder inside)
> then, set permission to rw-r--r--
> 
> 
> can i do this step, thru mobile or need a computer to do this ? And wher can i find the system/app..... ? Sorry because im not so good on technical term but i managed to root my vivo v3 with the steps Before with kingroot. Now i want to Replace kingroot to super su pro. I hipe you could help me. And teach the basic step. Thanks. Or make a video if okay. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse


----------



## Mamallan Raja (Oct 2, 2017)

Bro i want cyanogenmod ROM for vivo v3:good:


----------



## Arun Gok (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi i think vivo is using different folder structure for default apps installation.... and thats what causing unroot issue 

i have successfully install twrp recovery but after installing supersu still facing unroot detected

twrp and bootloader unlock: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/recovery-vivo-v3-v3max-t3658654


----------



## poybash0918 (Nov 16, 2017)

liamcrayden said:


> Hi, I have sent you files to restore V3 to fully stock. Run the manual commands if you don't want to lose your data

Click to collapse



Hi can i get a copy of the file please,?


----------



## Potato_art (Dec 17, 2017)

I have rooted my Vivo v3 by installing
Official Global Firmware V3 upgrade package V1.8.20 (go search vivo v3 global firmware) **BE SURE TO DOWNLOAD IT IN THE OFFICIAL SITE**
1) Backup all data in pc by using the Vivo Mobile Assistant 
* Especially your important personal files
2) Download firmware to sd card
3) Install firmware ^^^
- Go to settings 
- System update
- Press more
- Local upgrade
- Then select the global firmware
* This will downgrade your Funtouch OS
* Wait until downgrade is finished
5) Set up Phone then install KingRoot
6) Root your phone 
* The rooting process took me 2 tries 
* Also, when the phone restarts (which takes 2 or more times) just open up kingroot again and you're good to go 
7) After your device is rooted which displays *Root Successful* wait for it to reboot (which is the final one)


----------



## TechMeNot (Aug 18, 2018)

*Question*

Will downgrading my vivo v3 to an earlier version like 1.8 wipe my data? I really need to root it without losing data


----------



## Nitesh.s (Dec 28, 2019)

Chandielz said:


> thanks dude its work on my VIVO V3 phone hahaha
> maybe i will share the tutor
> 
> 1.     First of all check the current version of your vivo phone modal, Going to the settings and system update The version must be the 1.8.20, If you are anthoer version meanins you need to downgrade PD1524F_EX_A_1.8.20
> ...

Click to collapse



M not able view the link 

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Mi0user (Mar 17, 2021)

Official firmware link not workin, can anyone help pasting the working link of 1.8.20?


----------

